
Ask HN: I am scared to get old - thrww27
I am 27 years old. I am scared to get old. I am scared I will never achieve anything. I started programming when I was 15 yrs old. I know I could basically write code for any idea. I want to give all of my life to an idea. I am ready to sacrifice everything if it meant I could change peoples&#x27; life for better, if I could help. I want to change the world. But I am realising more and more clearly as I get older that I will end up as another human being, out of billions that already live. I am scared of it. I am really scared of it. I am scared to not matter.
======
unknownkadath
There's nothing wrong with chasing dreams, my man. Just don't forget to take
time to enjoy being young and alive while you do it, and have a satisfying
fall-back in case the original plan goes pear-shaped.

Plus, getting older isn't so bad, it has up sides that become more apparent as
you pass the milestones! You're always accruing XP. Also, everyone is always
winging it all of the time.

I don't know you, but I've been in your shoes, and I'm rooting for you.

~~~
unknownkadath
One last thing: you are right about there being billions of people in the
world. Make friends with some of them!

Also, do your best, but don't believe that you alone are responsible for
saving the world. You've got help out here, and we're in it together.

~~~
ddingus
Word

------
ddingus
I turned 50 this year.

I was you at 23. A few things helped:

I got a mentor. Perspective from fellow travellers ahead of you in their life
has huge value. They know stuff. Get them to share hard won tips.

Watch them lead vibrant lives.

When I was 12, I was walking to the store along a country road. Had a singular
realization: "I want to put a dent in this world." As in leave a mark.

Since that time, I have touched many lives. I think I will be remembered well.
So many of us get trapped in a global perspective. While a good thing, it is
no real measure in these terms.

Do not get me wrong! Go for it. You may just knock one out of the park! But
take strength and comfort in the very real impact you can have more locally.

I once had a music teacher. Great guy. Touched so damn many lives... touched
my own in profound ways. His funeral was unannounced. Humble, conservative
family.

Over 600 peeps showed up. We all shared stories. That guy made a dent just
teaching music and all the subtle human things that can come along for the
ride. Anyone even remotely receptive got gifts. Real understanding,
perspective.

That and a good understanding of music, not just notes, tech things.

To this day, I still draw on that which he gave.

Moral: do not sell yourself short. The world is a big place. There is room to
do lots of good. So do that. Chase it.

And yeah dude. Getting old sucks. Rock this place while you can. You will be
able to do it longer than you think right now too. It is not all bad. Wisdom
is handy to have. Experiences too. I miss a few things, like that seemingly
unbounded energy. I love a few things. Like my wife who is in my corner no
matter what.

I am still chasing. Caught a few in my time. You will too.

I am not done yet. You will not be either. Believe in that. It is truth.

------
zunzun
Programming means telling a computer what to do, such that it does what you
tell it. You can do this. One of the reasons there are a ka-jillion frameworks
popping up is that programmers know how to program, but not what to program.
My advice is to learn something you find meaningful, and use computer
programming to help people do that - in my case, this was the open source
curve and surface fitting web site zunzun.com - I had to learn curve and
surface fitting first, and then after having proficiency at that I was able to
program the core fitting library and web site code.

------
Khelavaster
Our bodies don't need to die; some of our parents' minds don't need to die;
and our children certainly don't need to grow old.

Ask questions. Learn things. Experiment on boosting your own body's processes.
Work together with other people who're also worried, when you meet them. Tell
people now and then how you just don't want to die, and that's why you know
about the things you "geek out" about. etc.

~~~
zunzun
According to all historical evidence to date, every human body will die. There
is also no method of physical immortality known to medical science.

------
yesenadam
Sorry I don't know more about you, I hope something I write will be of some
use.

You want to be better than others. You are "scared" you will "end up as
another human being". Sounds like you've spent your life being scared. Why do
you feel superior to those around you? Why do you think You are so special? It
sounds like you don't like people. I guess you don't like yourself. How is it
that you've never achieved anything? So you "could" do something, but somehow
you never have. Get over yourself. What you write sounds so pathetically
egotistical. Sounds like you've never loved or been loved. It sounds like you
want the ego recognition more than you actually want to help other people. I
guess that works to motivate some people. Sounds like you need to learn to
love yourself. Then to care about others.

I hope as you get older you realize that you aren't so great, you aren't so
bad, that being a decent human being that does more good than harm in this
world, is no small achievement. Start small. Good luck.

